# RV info please



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all.
We are currently running a Hymer S660 and it is not providing the living space that we want / need. We have looked at the size and layout of many Euro motorhomes and there isn't much that is significantly bigger / better layed out than our existing vehicle (well not that we can afford anyway). So we again are turning towards an American RV.
We believe that 28 foot is about the most sensible length for us due to length of driveway, access to sites etc, and we want a rear queen bed (island prefered), also a front drop down suspension bed would be a massive plus, as would a diesel motor, I would also consider an LPG equipped petrol motor.
Can anyone give us any pointers regarding make and model of motorhome that would satisfy our needs, We have seen an Allegro Bay that was just about right barring being 30 foot long but not sure about any other makes. We are not looking to spend a fortune, we intend to sell our Hymer and put some more towards getting the RV but prices seem to be so inconsistant and it is all very confusing.
Any help / advice regarding what to look out for would be most welcome, also happy to talk to anyone wishing to sell their RV or possibly looking to swap / px the Hymer.
I look forward to recieving your replies folks.
Many thanks
Keith
Ps... I've just noticed that there are two Forums headed "American RV's" and I could have sworn that I had already posted this message but couldn't see it... Then I see the "other" forum and Hey Presto it's on there. Must be an age thing. Never mind please forgive my stupidity but at least I get to post to potentially two sets of folks....
Keith


----------



## npmb (Jul 1, 2005)

you were sure you asked and i was sure that i'd replied!

here's the other thread

other thread!


----------

